# Independance pass know-it-alls!



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

*Endeepintdance pass know-it-alls!*

Generally it opens to cars on memorial day, and bikes only the weekend before. I am sure someone here has a brother whos girlfriends ex, knows someones who drives plow up there and knows if it will be open for our bike fun on the 17th!!! :idea:


----------



## bobsmargs (Aug 13, 2004)

Don't hold your breath. Allegedly the deepest snow up there in 25 years:

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_9150875


----------



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

I have been out of the area for a week, so when I get back to work on Monday, I'll post back here. Biggest problem is avalanches once the snow is cut away from the chutes. it snowed some more up there the last several days. I occasionly help out up there opening it up.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Just strap some snowshoes onto the bike in case you have to walk across while carrying the bike.


----------



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks JoePro... See what you can dig up... It would be a real treat to be up there this year in all that snow.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.cotrip.org/rWeather/All_Alerts_051208_124802.html#560

CO 82 Independence Pass 
Existing Conditions: CLOSED for the season. 
Restrictions in Place: *Reopen target, May 30th, weather permitting.* 
Comments: Reopen target May 30, weather permitting. Paved. Alt: 12,095', max grade 6 No vehicles over 35' long.


----------



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

Been working on getting it opened. Memorial day weekend is still a possibility. It's the first switchback that is really bad and get's worse after that. Brought up some bigger equipment today. Yea, I'm a bike riding CDOT worker, and work out of the Leadville shop. I will be on vacation the Wednesday before Memorial Day weekend. Going to New Mexico, but will find out more before I go. I'll talk to the guys working up there.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Ask Mr. Know-It-All*

Since you asked for know-it-alls, I'll tell you it's spelled "Independence".


----------



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

Fixed...


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

JoeProRacer said:


> Been working on getting it opened. Memorial day weekend is still a possibility. It's the first switchback that is really bad and get's worse after that. Brought up some bigger equipment today. Yea, I'm a bike riding CDOT worker, and work out of the Leadville shop. I will be on vacation the Wednesday before Memorial Day weekend. Going to New Mexico, but will find out more before I go. I'll talk to the guys working up there.


So it sounds like it won't be open this weekend for bikes. Bummer, I might have to change my Sunday plans.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

There is a planned organized ride for Saturday, the 17th

http://www.independencepass.org/index.html


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

The road is clear up to the ghost town (approx. 10 miles up)...The Indy Pass race is a go for this weekend unless some unforeseen (and large) snow storm comes in - but it is supposed to be warm tomorrow, and in the 70's Saturday and Sunday. It is snowing/raining here in Aspen now, but is going to clear up. I am riding it this afternoon/evening barring the weather, I can post again with first-hand account.

On the Twin Lakes side of the pass, it is another story completely. They are performing avy work back there due to snowpack at 157% compared to normal, and obviously can't plow until this is done. Sign up for the race before 12 MT time today...


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Rode the pass last night, despite freezing temperatures, and snow at times, the road was clear past the ghost town.

Article appeared in the Aspen Times today: http://www.aspentimes.com/article/20080516/NEWS/130585644


----------



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

On the Leadville side. Still have a bunch of snow. News people are starting to say it will be open by May 30th. Don't count on it. THe 2nd left turn switchback is still a problem area. My boss says it will be a while.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

The pass should be open by Friday, barring any freak snow storms - which is not going to happen this time.

I've been riding it lately, which is nice as there are no cars, and it looks like it will be open this weekend. There is a ridiculous amount of snow up there though, about 20 feet where I stopped riding, and they stopped plowing.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Just rode up the pass. It looks like it will open on Friday. CDOT was up there checking things out, to make sure all is good to go. One slowdown though, one of the giant CDOT front end loaders flipped over the guardrail just before the last switchback to the top of the pass on the Aspen side.

But it looks good to go...already bombed all the high ridges, and should be safe. I have not seen the other Leadville side though...


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Nevermind...Pass is not going to open until the 7th!

http://www.aspentimes.com/article/20080529/NEWS/594662629


----------



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

*any leadville side reports?*

Looks like we may get our ride weekend after all! Has anyone scouted the east side? seems the west (aspen) side may be the big trouble...

Thanks!


----------

